# استفسار :مجال وسوق العمل للميكاترونيكس



## Deep wywy (21 يناير 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا طالبة ميكاترونيكس من مصر
لدى فرصة للتحويل ودراسة الهندسة المدنية
أنا لا ادرى هل مجال العمل متوفر بشكل كبير في مصر أم لا 
وهل هي دراسة صعبه جدا ومناسبة لفتاه ؟
هل سأجد مجال عمل واسع مثل الهندسة المدنية أم سانتهى بلا عمل أو في مجال ميكانيكى فقط او كهربي فقط بعيدا عن تخصصى 
أرجو الرد *:80:


----------



## Omar.Ay (3 فبراير 2014)

انا في تانية ميكاترونيكس في مصر برضو

الدراسة أنا شايفها عادية جدا مش رخمة ولا حاجة 
هي محتاجة مجهود بس زي أي قسم في هندسة

موضوع الشغل بقي ده موضوعه كبير

لأن الناس كلها بتقول ان الشغل قليل في مصر لأن مفيش تكنولوجيا

يعني لما تتخرجي أما تشتغلي زي انتاج أو زي كهربا

بس أنا شايف ان لو الواحد طوّر نفسه و ظبط اللغة ممكن يشتغل في حاجة كويسة في مصر

أما موضوع مدني بقي . القسم ده أنا بحبه جدا و كنت هدخله بس الجامعة كانت بعيد فحولت ميكاترونيكس . هوا قسم سهل بس محتاج مجهود و مسميونه (قسم الشيتات) عشان بيسلموا شيتات كتير أوي

بس الشغل بتاعه صعب للبنات لأن كل التعامل مع صنايعية و تنزلي الموقع في الشمس و طوب و زلط و رملة ... مش بتاع بنات أوي الا لو داخل دماغك بقي.

تهايةً
توكلي علي الله و اعملي اللي عليكي و سيبي موضوع الشغل ده علي ربنا . طلعيه من دماغك يعني و كل واحد هياخد نصيبه متقلقيش


----------



## Deep wywy (7 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adison2000 (7 مارس 2014)

نقاش : في أى مكان يعمل مهندس الميكاترونكس


----------

